# Corax



## Digg40k (Sep 7, 2008)

I've been rereading the Horus Heresy series and upon completing Fulgrim I came across something quite interesting. When describing the physical qualities of Corax the author mentions something which could allude to Corax having wings. I was of the impression that Sanguinius alone of the primarchs had wings and I can find no further evidence on Lexicanum or otherwise that Corax also had them, however the evidence is quite compelling.

"The white trim of his shoulder guards was fashioned from pale ivory, and great wings of dark feathers swept upwards to either side of his pallid, aquiline features."

Even more strong evidence can be found later in the book when Corax is described as attacking enemy astartes from the air yet no mention of a Jump Pack is mentioned. So what do you think? For me the evidence is impenetrable to argument.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Interesting... I'll have to look into this. He really is one of the least developed Primarchs. 

Off the cuff though, from the description, "great wings of dark feathers swept upwards to either side of his pallid, aquiline features", could also refer to some form of decoration on his shoulder pauldrons, such as stylized raven wings, similar to those sometimes seen on EC models. And as to the jump pack theory, one not being mentioned does not necesarily mean there isn't one. "Absence of proof is not proof of absence." Also, the long established fact that Sanguinius is the only one with wings argues against it. 

Good spot though.


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

Well I am certain that Sanguinius the only Primarch with wings. 
For you last statement, The Raven Guard use extensive use of Assualt Squads, so I'm thinking the author just assumed that the reder would know of this. I think he did use a jump packeven though its not mentioned. I mean as the Legions where created around their Primarch, I'm sure he would have used Jmp Packs as well.
For the first statement, Im thinking he s talking about the RaveGuard symbol, which has to wings on opposite sides of the shouder guard. I can't see any other reason the aurthor would have wrote it.

Tha my view anyway

Jack


----------



## Digg40k (Sep 7, 2008)

Khorne's Fist said:


> Interesting... I'll have to look into this. He really is one of the least developed Primarchs.
> 
> Off the cuff though, from the description, "great wings of dark feathers swept upwards to either side of his pallid, aquiline features", could also refer to some form of decoration on his shoulder pauldrons, such as stylized raven wings, similar to those sometimes seen on EC models. And as to the jump pack theory, one not being mentioned does not necesarily mean there isn't one. "Absence of proof is not proof of absence." Also, the long established fact that Sanguinius is the only one with wings argues against it.
> 
> Good spot though.





Ultra111 said:


> Well I am certain that Sanguinius the only Primarch with wings.
> For you last statement, The Raven Guard use extensive use of Assualt Squads, so I'm thinking the author just assumed that the reder would know of this. I think he did use a jump packeven though its not mentioned. I mean as the Legions where created around their Primarch, I'm sure he would have used Jmp Packs as well.
> For the first statement, Im thinking he s talking about the RaveGuard symbol, which has to wings on opposite sides of the shouder guard. I can't see any other reason the aurthor would have wrote it.
> 
> ...


I take your first point that just because it wasn't mentioned doesn't mean he had no Jump Pack and therefore bore wings. However the way the sentence is structured implies the wings were either side of his face, i.e. rising up from his back and not on his shoulder pads.


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

maybe on his chest plate? Corax could have had these 'Wings' adorned on his armour, and then either wing would be on either side of his face?


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

I found this, whether or not you're right, someone else has been thinking along the same lines.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Fulgrim Pg.464 Paragraph 4 states that _'Corax darted like a dark bird of prey, leaping through the air with his winged jump pack'_

So the dark pinions would be in the correct place to frame his face but he doest actually have wings.


----------



## Coder59 (Aug 23, 2009)

Hmmm from the whole mention of features it sounds to me like some kind of Helmet Decoration similar to the Dark Angels winged helms.


----------



## Raptors8th (Jul 3, 2009)

Or it could be a swooping hawks kind of deal you know jump pack with wing decorations on it.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

or like dorn's armor, cant remember if it was a halo or wings that were behind his head framing it


----------



## moshpiler (Apr 16, 2009)

jump pack with wings decorating it sounds the most plausible to me


----------



## Digg40k (Sep 7, 2008)

Aw bit of a shame really. I guess he's just a wannabe Sanguinius then.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Digg40k said:


> I guess he's just a wannabe Sanguinius then.


Who isn't?:grin:


----------



## Digg40k (Sep 7, 2008)

Khorne's Fist said:


> Who isn't?:grin:


Good point hehe.


----------



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

it sounds to me that those "wings" were a feature of his armour

something like this


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

I agree, a feature of his armour. With a winged jump pack additional. Flight provided by mechanical wings or a jump pack with stylised wings.
It is a little ironic that the primarch that most characterised bird like tactics and attacks was without wings and had to make do with artificial flight. Wheras the primarch of a legion of close assault specialists had a primarch with wings.


----------



## Coder59 (Aug 23, 2009)

Sorry for the Thread Rez BUT I have some new evidence to submit before the Synod of 40kers. 

I just finished listening to the Horus Heresy Audiobook: Raven's Flight. Which is about guess who, Corax! And it describes him having a winged helmet. But it also lays to rest what he was using to fly. Rather than a Jump Pack it seems Corax had a full on FLIGHT pack which was twisted and bashed to bits after his Thunderhawk was shot down. His weapons were a bit unusual as well since it describes him using a Heavy Bolter like a normal marine would use a Standard Bolter and a twin thonged Power Whip capable of cleaving an Iron Warriors Teminator IN THREE! I'm not sure if he was packing the heavy Bolter before the Dropsite Massacre however since the entire audiobook is set in the immediate Aftermath of the Dropsite Massacre.

I suddenly suddenly FEAR Corax.


----------



## Malus Darkblade (Jan 8, 2010)

I'm pretty sure the description you mentioned fits the pictures below, and wasn't an indication that he had wings like sanguinis.


----------



## Yog-Sothoth (Jan 8, 2010)

They should really expand the fluff on Corax, I know next to nothing about him


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Yog-Sothoth said:


> They should really expand the fluff on Corax, I know next to nothing about him


Listen to _Raven's Flight_, you really get more of a feel for Corax, and although massive amounts of information arn't exactly revealed - you do get to peer inside Corax's inner thoughts and get a glimpse of his abilities.


----------



## Malus Darkblade (Jan 8, 2010)

Do you know where I could purchase a download version of the Audiobook?


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Malus Darkblade said:


> Do you know where I could purchase a download version of the Audiobook?


Im don't think you can im afraid


----------



## Malus Darkblade (Jan 8, 2010)

Ugh CD's are so old-tech ;/

GW needs to keep up with the times.


----------



## Yog-Sothoth (Jan 8, 2010)

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> Listen to _Raven's Flight_, you really get more of a feel for Corax, and although massive amounts of information arn't exactly revealed - you do get to peer inside Corax's inner thoughts and get a glimpse of his abilities.


I shall make sure I do.


----------



## Snowy (Jul 11, 2009)

Wow, Corax sounds so cool, I'm going to go out and find all the fluff on him I can, then I'm gonna aspire to building a model of him, then I'll build a sucessor Chapter to the Raven's


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

The story also mentions the fact that Corax is the legendary "invisible" primarch, with the ability to others not see him, as opposed to actually disappearing. He wanders across the drop site battlefield weeks later without any chaos marines noticing him. I'm really liking the sound of him. 

Lets hope they do similar good work with regards to the Khan and Vulkan, now the only two primarchs with no real back stories as yet.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

I hope they put out a transcript of the audiobook for those of us who wan to read it. Sounds like it contains some facinating info.


----------



## Coder59 (Aug 23, 2009)

Khorne's Fist said:


> Lets hope they do similar good work with regards to the Khan and Vulkan, now the only two primarchs with no real back stories as yet.


I have the feeling Khan is going to get some serious expansion in the future after all he's one of only three Loyal Primarchs present at the battle of Terra. Vulkan I don't think will get much unless it's a short story similar to Corax. However I think this unlikely as Vulkan allways seemed a bit dull to me. Maybe it's my dislike to the Salamanders snorefest Legion in general.


----------

